# Southern California Roadster 10th Anniversary Meetup



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Just a few pictures from a Southern California 10th Anniversary Meetup on Sunday, and re-integrating myself back to Model3OwnersClub Tesla Owners Online...

Early Set-up

MVIMG_20190811_074515 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

MVIMG_20190811_074516 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

MVIMG_20190811_075046 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

A few needed to charge before the drive...

These are using J1772 to Roadster (mix of Tesla and CAN JR up to 40A Single Phase)

MVIMG_20190811_080452 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Some on CAN SR (US Tesla HPWC Proprietary to Roadster, up to 70A Single phase)

MVIMG_20190811_080710 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

That grey one traveled from Arizona to the Tesla Design Center in California... 12 hours of driving for the event!

MVIMG_20190811_084710 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

MVIMG_20190811_083454 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

MVIMG_20190811_083501 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Picture with Brandon, the guy from Arizona.

MVIMG_20190811_085431 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

A little selfie...

MVIMG_20190811_085118 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Here's a couple of group shots

With the owners/drivers:

PANO_20190811_094021.vr by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Cars only:

PANO_20190811_094228.vr by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

lots more on my flickr:

Dennis Flicker album for 10th Anniversary Meetup

And 25 of the cars drove off to Malibu from the Tesla Design Center...

Here is my video of the drive off...

Video 1:

VID_20190811_102012.mp4 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Video 2:

VID_20190811_102116 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

There was coverage from electrek - https://electrek.co/2019/08/12/37-roadsters-tesla-club-la-meetup-record/


----------

